# Last of the Cayennes (new pics updated 9/24/13)



## kathrynn (Sep 17, 2013)

Went out to pull dead vegetation out of the garden this afternoon.  Thought the garden had just about quit producing.  The "skeeters" almost took me away with them.  

But...here is the last of the veggies for this season.  95% of this is Cayenne peppers along with a few 'maters and one bell pepper.













last cayennes.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Sep 17, 2013






Thanks for looking!

Kat


----------



## smoking b (Sep 17, 2013)

last cayennes.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Sep 17, 2013






Nice bowl of peppers Kat  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






    Are you gonna dry them or do you have other plans for them?


----------



## kathrynn (Sep 17, 2013)

I did dehydrate the other batch....haven't ground them yet.  I just might hang/thread them and let them all turn red....then grind them into cayenne powder.  Don't know yet.

Any suggestions?

Kat


----------



## smoking b (Sep 17, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> I did dehydrate the other batch....haven't ground them yet.  I just might hang/thread them and let them all turn red....then grind them into cayenne powder.  Don't know yet.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Kat


Once I have what I feel is enough dried, I like to cut the tops off of some & freeze them whole for those times when you just have to have the whole pepper to cook with  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    You're good at canning - you could pickle them too - the last ones I pickled turned out really good! Just a couple other ideas...


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi Kat,

You grow some pretty vegetables in your garden!  Looks really good for the end of the season!

I didn't know that you could get peppers to ripen and turn red by letting them hang.  Do you know if that works to turn green poblanos red for making dried ancho chilis?  All the farmers around here pick their poblanos when green, and it is really hard to find red ones.  But the red ones have a much better flavor.

Thanks for sharing your garden bounty with the rest of us!  Have a great night!
Clarissa


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 17, 2013)

Looks great Kat! I've been pulling our Serrano's daily. The little Thai chiles as they turn red. 

Clarissa if you hang dry them they will turn red. I have also heard if you do like tomatoes and put them in a paper bag they will change too. 













image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Sep 17, 2013






Red ones were green.


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Sep 18, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks great Kat! I've been pulling our Serrano's daily. The little Thai chiles as they turn red.
> 
> Clarissa if you hang dry them they will turn red. I have also heard if you do like tomatoes and put them in a paper bag they will change too.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the info, Case!


----------



## kathrynn (Sep 18, 2013)

Thanks everyone!  I do make a pepper sauce...but now that the kids are gone....don't need anymore.  It's just vinegar and the peppers.  David (my son) loves that on greens and bunches of stuff.  I got "torn up" by the "skeeters" tho.  Not going back out there until I have some "deep woods off"....giggle.

I still have a few days to decide.  I do have a Vac sealer and could do that too.  Keep the ideas coming!

Kat


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 18, 2013)

Kat, we buy a case of Hatch Chiles every year. I smoke them, roast them, then we vac pack and freeze them. Use them as needed added to recipes. The frozen ones kind of get mushy so best to use in things that they get blended into.


----------



## kathrynn (Sep 18, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Kat, we buy a case of Hatch Chiles every year. I smoke them, roast them, then we vac pack and freeze them. Use them as needed added to recipes. The frozen ones kind of get mushy so best to use in things that they get blended into.


I may smoke these....haven't done that yet.  I have enough from the dehydrated ones...that I don't need cayenne powder for a while for rubs and such.  Lynn and I are not "hawt and spicy" food folks....so I gotta figure out something.  Can't waste these beauties!

Kat


----------



## daveomak (Sep 18, 2013)

Glad your garden treated you well....  Fresh peps for all kinds of great food...   UMMMMM   ......   good.......   

Dave


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 18, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> I may smoke these....haven't done that yet.  I have enough from the dehydrated ones...that I don't need cayenne powder for a while for rubs and such.  Lynn and I are not "hawt and spicy" food folks....so I gotta figure out something.  Can't waste these beauties!
> 
> Kat


Just package them up and send them out West, we'll find a use for them!


----------



## kathrynn (Sep 18, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> KathrynN said:
> 
> 
> > I may smoke these....haven't done that yet.  I have enough from the dehydrated ones...that I don't need cayenne powder for a while for rubs and such.  Lynn and I are not "hawt and spicy" food folks....so I gotta figure out something.  Can't waste these beauties!
> ...


consider it DONE!  







Kat


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 23, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> consider it DONE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would you like some green tomatoes? Cause I have a ton of them!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kathrynn (Sep 23, 2013)

make pickles or chow-chow with them.  I have loads of those too!

Here is batch one to grind today.  More are in the dehydrator now...and I have a bunch more I am going to "string".













cayennes batch 1.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Sep 23, 2013






Kat


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 23, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> make pickles or chow-chow with them.
> 
> Kat


Yeah we made three flats of green tomato pickles last year! What is chow chow????


----------



## kathrynn (Sep 23, 2013)

We used it as a relish for peas....and or for meats.  It's a blend of green 'maters, onions, cabbages, bell peppers and stuff like that.  I can give you my Mama's recipe if you want to see if you are interested.

Kat


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 23, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> We used it as a relish for peas....and or for meats.  It's a blend of green 'maters, onions, cabbages, bell peppers and stuff like that.  I can give you my Mama's recipe if you want to see if you are interested.
> 
> Kat


Yes please!


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 23, 2013)

Nice looking peppers! Yep I've got mostly green tomatoes left and Chow Chow is good stuff. I like it on hot dogs!


----------



## kathrynn (Sep 24, 2013)

I will post a recipe for it in the "maters part of SMF.

Here is what I did yesterday with the dried cayennes. I use all of the peppers, seeds and insides.....not the stems tho.  I ground them and sifted the larger pieces out and re-ground that.  













cayennes part 2-2.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Sep 24, 2013






Here is a close up of the cayenne pepper powder that I ground yesterday.  I swear tho.....I think I know what the main ingredient in Pepper Spray is!  Jeeze!  I had gloves on and a mask....and my nose took off running like there was now tomorrow.  Even my lips were on fire from these guys!













cayennes part 2-1.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Sep 24, 2013






I got 2 containers out of the bowl from yesterday.  I have another batch that is dried and ready to grind today or tomorrow....and another dehydrator full to start when these (shown below) come off.  More of these are red....so I may need a better mask!













cayennes part 2.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Sep 24, 2013






My kitchen smells "peppery" now!

Thanks for looking!

Kat


----------



## kathrynn (Sep 24, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> KathrynN said:
> 
> 
> > We used it as a relish for peas....and or for meats.  It's a blend of green 'maters, onions, cabbages, bell peppers and stuff like that.  I can give you my Mama's recipe if you want to see if you are interested.
> ...


http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/149559/green-mater-chow-chow

Recipe posted for ya!!  Enjoy!

Kat


----------

